# Anyone ever had chicken parm?



## ninja the kid (Jan 10, 2006)

My local pizzaria makes it ... its really good... its chicken in a sandwich with melty stringy yellow/whitish stuff called "parm" on it... with some red sauce, like catchup, but with herbs in it.

I highly recommend it if you ever come across it.


----------



## caliloo (Jan 30, 2006)

The "parm" is an appbreviation for Parmesan. Usually chicken parm is done with a combination of mozzarella and parmesan cheese. And yes, it is quite tasty!

Alexa


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 30, 2006)

Chicken Parm (Parmesan) is a great dish. You can make it on a pizza as well, or leave out the bread and turn it into a dinner meal (doing it with breaded chicken is extra tasty)


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 30, 2006)

PeppA's and my favorite Italian restaurant (back down in Tulsa, where I'm from), does a great Chicken Parm.  It's a double breast, breaded and fried, served over pasta, sauce over the chicken and pasta, then cheese over that, and broiled until the cheese melts.  It's HUGE!  I can rarely finish the whole plate, especially if I have a salad or an appetizer beforehand.


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 31, 2006)

yes  and i love it right along with egplant parm. its sooo good!


----------



## succ33d (Feb 8, 2006)

I made it for the first time last week and I really didn't like it...


----------

